# DVLA - waiting for your licence



## Felinia (Aug 6, 2021)

I've been chasing up my new licence having sent off my application with paperwork mid June.  Despite sending it 1st Class signed for, there is no evidence Royal Mail ever received or delivered it.  Today 6 August I discovered that DVLA are currently processing applications received *BEFORE* 2 June 2021.  There is a 6-10 week+ wait for the new licence.  The website advised me to get clearance to drive, in writing, from my GP, which I have done.  Hope this info helps others waiting like me.


----------



## Barfly (Aug 6, 2021)

The DVLA is chock full of muppets and numpties.  I applied for mine back in July last year when I turned 70.
They bounced back returning all the paperwork no less than 6 times in the intervening 9 months.  Once they returned it for not having a 'photo.  On the front page of the application was a big notice saying a 'photo was not required.  I just wanted my Aussie motorcycle licence to be included, they wanted a written confirmation of my licence which I got as an email.  Oh no, that wasn't good enough for the resident numpties, they wanted a certified paper copy of the letter.  I must say the WA licencing dept were real bricks helped me out by sending a paper certified copy really quickly.
More than I can say for our lot.   Eventually I got so cheesed off I asked my MP Conor Burns (He may be a tory that some call a twit but he's a really good constituency MP) to intervene on my behalf.  I had my licence within 3 days of him contacting the DVLA.
Tony


----------



## Felinia (Aug 6, 2021)

Barfly said:


> The DVLA is chock full of muppets and numpties.  I applied for mine back in July last year when I turned 70.
> They bounced back returning all the paperwork no less than 6 times in the intervening 9 months.  Once they returned it for not having a 'photo.  On the front page of the application was a big notice saying a 'photo was not required.  I just wanted my Aussie motorcycle licence to be included, they wanted a written confirmation of my licence which I got as an email.  Oh no, that wasn't good enough for the resident numpties, they wanted a certified paper copy of the letter.  I must say the WA licencing dept were real bricks helped me out by sending a paper certified copy really quickly.
> More than I can say for our lot.   Eventually I got so cheesed off I asked my MP (He may be a tory that some call a twit but he's a really good constituency MP) to intervene on my behalf.  I had my licence within 3 days of him contacting the DVLA.
> Tony


Well at least you knew they were "processing" your application, even if they would lose out to snails in a race.  I don't even know if they've got my application, despite 2 emails asking them!!


----------



## Robert459 (Aug 6, 2021)

Writing this without checking so treat as hearsay, however, sometime ago I got a letter from DVLA saying something like you could continue driving for some? time while waiting for your case to be decided.  Will see if I can find any correspondence.  Found DVLA letter about "section 88"
"visit GOV.UK and search INF188/6"





						Can I drive while my application is with DVLA? (INF188/6)
					

A guide to the rules for driving while waiting for your licence.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Felinia (Aug 6, 2021)

Robert459 said:


> Writing this without checking so treat as hearsay, however, sometime ago I got a letter from DVLA saying something like you could continue driving for some? time while waiting for your case to be decided.  Will see if I can find any correspondence.  Found DVLA letter about "section 88"
> "visit GOV.UK and search INF188/6"
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Section 88 was where I found out about getting my GP to sign me off as fit for driving.  Fortunately I'd had all the necessary tests and my 6 month review in recent months.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 7, 2021)

My mum has had type 1 since she was 22 so has had 3 year licences for pretty much all of her driving life.  When I was about 6 and my brother was 2, our dad had a bad car accident that he was lucky to survive, he was in hospital for many weeks and then took a long time recuperating at home (I don’t know how long he was off work for, I was too young to realise such things, but it must have been a few months). Mum must have been under much stress worrying, and trying to keep positive for us children, and keep me in school, and deal with visiting and relatives and doing all the jobs that he normally would have done at home and then looking after him at home etc etc.  One day for some reason she got her driving licence out and realised that it had expired 8 months ago and she had just carried on driving without realising 
Nobody questioned it when she did finally get it renewed though, and luckily she wasn’t stopped by the police for any reason in the meantime!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 8, 2021)

Robert459 said:


> Writing this without checking so treat as hearsay, however, sometime ago I got a letter from DVLA saying something like you could continue driving for some? time while waiting for your case to be decided.  Will see if I can find any correspondence.  Found DVLA letter about "section 88"
> "visit GOV.UK and search INF188/6"
> 
> 
> ...





Felinia said:


> Yes Section 88 was where I found out about getting my GP to sign me off as fit for driving.  Fortunately I'd had all the necessary tests and my 6 month review in recent months.



An important clarification recently received by Diabetes UK (given the ongoing delays at DVLA, and the number of people this is currently affecting), is that like Felinia, you should actively seek confirmation from your Dr about your current fitness to drive, rather than assuming all is well because they haven’t previously told you to stop driving when you last saw them.


----------



## Andrew110758 (Aug 11, 2021)

Felinia said:


> I've been chasing up my new licence having sent off my application with paperwork mid June.  Despite sending it 1st Class signed for, there is no evidence Royal Mail ever received or delivered it.  Today 6 August I discovered that DVLA are currently processing applications received *BEFORE* 2 June 2021.  There is a 6-10 week+ wait for the new licence.  The website advised me to get clearance to drive, in writing, from my GP, which I have done.  Hope this info helps others waiting like me.


I am in a similar situation, my paperwork came in in April and was filled in and sent back the same day. Now in August, nothing, license is now out of date. Query to DVLA got a response about delays. I did find a statement on their web site that if you have NOT been told you cannot drive and meet the eyesight standards, you may continue to drive. I have checked with insurance, and they are taking a similar attitude, with the advice to retain proof of making enquiries to the DVLA. I gather DVLA staff have been striking, a lot !, but it seems to have slipped the media gaze.


----------



## DavidB (Aug 12, 2021)

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/dvla-coronavirus-covid-19-update#wheres-my-application

"You can check if your new licence has been issued by using our view driving licence service. The ‘licence valid from date’ will be the date your last licence was issued. Once your licence has been issued please allow 2 weeks from the ‘licence valid from date’ to be received."

https://www.gov.uk/view-driving-licence

The top link also shows whats currently being processed, so any guess as to how long the process takes from that point is just a guess. they're doing vocationals from the 21st June, so they may get round to starting mine in mid September, and I may get my license back end of November.


Type of applicationDate currently being processedRenew a driving licence with a new photo4 June 2021Apply for a first provisional driving licence with UK identity28 June 2021Renew a driving licence if you’re 70 or over or after disqualification or revocation4 June 2021Apply for or renew a vocational driving licence21 June 2021Apply for a driving licence with non-UK identity28 June 2021Apply for or renew a tachograph card2 August 2021Apply to change your name or address on your driving licence4 June 2021Tell DVLA about the sale of a vehicle2 August 2021Vehicle registration certificate (V5C) changes30 July 2021*Apply for a replacement V5C log book26 July 2021*Register a vehicle for the first time (including previously used and imports)29 June 2021Retain or assign a vehicle registration number27 July 2021


----------



## DavidB (Sep 27, 2021)

To say it's not moving fast would be an understatement. 46 days since the above list and 18 days work done for 'Renew a vocational driving licence'. Now as the vocational was taken off me, I can't drive anything over 3.5. Wonder if I'll get my licence back before May next year.                                                                                                                 

Type of applicationDate currently being processedRenew a driving licence with a new photo14 July 2021Apply for a first provisional driving licence with UK identity10 August 2021Renew a driving licence if you’re 70 or over or after disqualification or revocation15 July 2021Apply for a first vocational driving licence15 September 2021Renew a vocational driving licence15 July 2021Apply for a driving licence with non-UK identity3 August 2021Apply for or renew a tachograph card24 September 2021Apply to change your name or address on your driving licence15 July 2021Tell DVLA about the sale of a vehicle21 September 2021Vehicle registration certificate (V5C) changes9 September 2021*Apply for a replacement V5C log book8 September 2021*Register a vehicle for the first time (including previously used and imports)25 August 2021Retain or assign a vehicle registration number6 September 2021


----------



## trophywench (Sep 27, 2021)

They are catching up slightly - renew vocational was 89 days adrift and now 76 days later it's 70-something.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 27, 2021)

My new licence arrived - I look awful as they have cut out just my face, no hair no jaw line - yet it was done as required.
I sent it off in March, so it took 6 months.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 27, 2021)

I submitted my application on 16 June then nothing.  Phone calls - straight to a machine then cut off.  Emails - acknowledged then nothing.  Registered post requesting update two weeks ago - a miracle occurred.  Today, some three and a half months later, I get a letter from DVLA asking me to go for an eye test.  FINALLY - proof they have my application and are processing.  Perhaps I'll actually get a licence before the new one runs out and we go through the whole rigmarole again!  But at least I finally have the written proof they are processing, to go with my GP letter saying I'm fit to drive, so I can legally drive under Section 88.  I've never been asked for my licence in 50 years of driving, but sods law!!!


----------



## Andrew110758 (Sep 27, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> An important clarification recently received by Diabetes UK (given the ongoing delays at DVLA, and the number of people this is currently affecting), is that like Felinia, you should actively seek confirmation from your Dr about your current fitness to drive, rather than assuming all is well because they haven’t previously told you to stop driving when you last saw them.


All well and good, but my GP is not the one in charge of my diabetes, the hospital is, and due to covid they have managed to drop me off their radar for two years. I have had a phone appointment long after the license renewal went in, and it's not just diabetes, but sleep apnea too, different hospital, and their consultants don't even get involved these days !. Down to DVLA, they have the consent to access medical records, and only they know what they need.


----------



## Andrew110758 (Sep 27, 2021)

Now coming up for October, for an application put in in April. About time the DVLA actually responded or the Government announced an extension to the licenses waiting to be renewed.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 27, 2021)

So are the DVLA sending out the renewal forms on time? Mine is due for renewal on Christmas eve and last time it took them 12 weeks to sort it out, so long before covid came along.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 27, 2021)

Andrew110758 said:


> All well and good, but my GP is not the one in charge of my diabetes, the hospital is, and due to covid they have managed to drop me off their radar for two years. I have had a phone appointment long after the license renewal went in, and it's not just diabetes, but sleep apnea too, different hospital, and their consultants don't even get involved these days !. Down to DVLA, they have the consent to access medical records, and only they know what they need.



How frustratng for you Andrew. I don’t think it needs to be your GP who can sign you off to drive under section 88 - it could be any Dr or consultant you see?


----------



## Andrew110758 (Sep 27, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How frustratng for you Andrew. I don’t think it needs to be your GP who can sign you off to drive under section 88 - it could be any Dr or consultant you see?


That would be pointless, only the relevant consultant is in a position to make any decision, and at the moment even getting a phone appointment with GP is bad enough. I've had my current phone appointment cancelled twice as it is, the last time they phoned to say they'd cancelled it an hour after the appointment time !. Imagine if you truned u an hour late at the surgery.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 27, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So are the DVLA sending out the renewal forms on time? Mine is due for renewal on Christmas eve and last time it took them 12 weeks to sort it out, so long before covid came along.


I think so - mine arrived on 16 June for a renewal on 21 August - not that anything had happened by then!!


----------



## Felinia (Sep 27, 2021)

Andrew110758 said:


> That would be pointless, only the relevant consultant is in a position to make any decision, and at the moment even getting a phone appointment with GP is bad enough. I've had my current phone appointment cancelled twice as it is, the last time they phoned to say they'd cancelled it an hour after the appointment time !. Imagine if you truned u an hour late at the surgery.


You sound even more frustrated than I was - I do hope you have some progress soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 27, 2021)

Andrew110758 said:


> That would be pointless, only the relevant consultant is in a position to make any decision, and at the moment even getting a phone appointment with GP is bad enough. I've had my current phone appointment cancelled twice as it is, the last time they phoned to say they'd cancelled it an hour after the appointment time !. Imagine if you truned u an hour late at the surgery.


The simple solution is to write to each consultant involved, you then have a paper trail. I spoke to my neurologist earlier in the year about my licence renewal and he has it on record to sort it out for me.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 27, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> The simple solution is to write to each consultant involved, you then have a paper trail. I spoke to my neurologist earlier in the year about my licence renewal and he has it on record to sort it out for me.


I'm from the generation when everything was on paper - no digital recording etc, just pen and paper.  I've always kept paper copies of everything.  So I have a whole file for the DVLA!!


----------



## DuncanLord (Oct 1, 2021)

An update on my applications to DVLA
When diagnosed with diabetes in March I hade my Class 1 license (Car) put onto a 3 year medical license.   
This took about 2 to 3 months 
The class 2 part (for large vehicles) was revoked as they did not have enough results.  3 months minimum. 
At the end of June 2021 the consultant backed my re application and the Dr who carried out the D4 medical could not see a problem. 
All forms sent back to Swansea Mid July. 
after speaking to Medical Branch the have just scanned forms onto system. About 10 weeks to open post!!!
On reading previous messages, may I point out, that RULE 88 only applies as long as they have not revoked your license. AND that you are just awaiting the back-log.

I know DVLA only accept BG readings (for class 2) on a glucose meter with an inbuilt memory function and finger pricks. 
However, a slight cheat. 
I can not tell this, as probably it’s against the law, but remember the time before Digital Tachometer Cards, we had the paper Tachometer Discs. Before the discs Drivers had a Drivers Log Book which had to be presented whenever requested. 
Most drivers had at least 2 copies.  One the neat copy which could be presented and one the hidden one that figures could be ‘altered’. 
compare the old tachometer system with the DVLA present system of a glucose meter showing your readings.  High normal or HYPO. 
DVLA don’t like too many hypos especially with large vehicles. 
You test and drive if over 5.0.   4 to 5 eat a snack and drive.   Under 4.0.  Do not drive and Eat.  Re test after 45 mins and then hopefully drive. 
Hope this post is allowed but do understand why it might not be.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 1, 2021)

Finally, after 14 weeks I heard from the DVLA, requesting an eye test which I had today.  So now I suppose I wait another 14 weeks until somebody processes the results, and goodness only knows how long until the licence appears!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 1, 2021)

DuncanLord said:


> Most drivers had at least 2 copies.  One the neat copy which could be presented and one the hidden one that figures could be ‘altered’.


Sounds just like school pupils and their homework diaries!  A pristine version to show parents and their form tutor, and the one they gave to teachers who were likely to write adverse comments......   So the parents and tutor did not  ever see the comments!  Sometimes they were rumbled when they pushed their luck too far - one became suspicious at multiple requests for new diaries to replace "lost" ones.


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 1, 2021)

DuncanLord said:


> An update on my applications to DVLA
> When diagnosed with diabetes in March I hade my Class 1 license (Car) put onto a 3 year medical license.
> This took about 2 to 3 months
> The class 2 part (for large vehicles) was revoked as they did not have enough results.  3 months minimum.
> ...


Are you suggesting that people should lie to the dvla by testing on a different meter when they feel hypo so to conceal hypos from the dvla?

I would hope that doing that is illegal. There’s a very good reason the DVLA don’t want people that have a lot of hypos driving large vehicles, given the potential to kill others if they have a hypo at the wheel.


----------



## DuncanLord (Oct 1, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Are you suggesting that people should lie to the dvla by testing on a different meter when they feel hypo so to conceal hypos from the dvla?
> 
> I would hope that doing that is illegal. There’s a very good reason the DVLA don’t want people that have a lot of hypos driving large vehicles, given the potential to kill others if they have a hypo at the wheel.


I am suggesting no such thing as that. 
you are allowed hypos even with large vehicles as long as you don’t need outside assistance. 
you just have to follow the rules as laid out by DVLA on times of testing before driving and every two hours whilst driving.


----------



## Donna23 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi. I'm new to this but I have already found out some really helpful information.
I have been Type 1 since I was 18 and that's very many years!! I have been driving since that point and my licence "expired" yesterday. I sent off the forms way back in the summer to the DVLA. I have found myself in that nightmare situation faced by so many as to not knowing whether I could continue driving or not. I have been unable to speak to anyone at the DVLA and the virtual assistant on the site mentioned Section 88. I was becoming so desperate yesterday as I need to be able to drive to get to work. Fortunately my consultant's secretary and my GP have been extremely helpful as I now have permission to continue driving. 
To anyone facing a similar situation I would advise you to look into Section 88 many weeks before your licence expires. 
I rather naively thought that I would get a holding letter from the DVLA saying that I could drive whilst they are processing my forms.
This situation has caused me so much stress this week. I strongly feel that this could have been avoided.
My GP has suggested that I contact my MP re: the situation at the DVLA.
Good luck to anyone else out there trying to get their licence renewed.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 30, 2021)

@Donna23 and everyone else who are getting stressed about licences.
It states quite clearly on the application form that you can carry on driving. Obviously if you have doubts about your ability to drive then you shouldn't be driving anyway imho.


----------

